# woman to have her mothers womb transplanted into her



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/breaking-news/offbeat/woman-to-receive-mothers-womb-16011114.html


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

Wow!  That is genuinely amazing.  Let's hope it all works out.


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

An amazing story, I really hope it works for them   


However, it does make me wonder whether the womb will 'perform' like that of a 56 year old woman and find it hard to hold a pregnancy or whether the younger daughters blood will enrich it well?? I guess time will tell and it's very interesting


----------

